# New to campervan camping



## orcadia (Aug 14, 2019)

I've just joined. New to campervan camping and hoping for some tips for wild camp spots, etc. especially in Northern and North East & North West Scotland. We've got a campervan but no toilet/shower facilities or grey water tank.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## derbypub (Aug 15, 2019)

Welcome, I am also new but just starting to navigate the site 

:welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Makzine (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2019)

orcadia said:


> hoping for some tips for wild camp spots, etc.  We've got a campervan but no toilet/shower facilities or grey water tank.



You've a challenge to find WC spots without those


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2019)

A toilet is a must esp at night,is it on log book as a motorcaravan for cheap ins.
Any way welcome along ,and when in west scotland you will find a floating tin thingy which takes you over to N Ireland where we are all wild and lots of places over here and donegal where you can be as wild as you like.:scared::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 15, 2019)

HI Orcadia, welcome

You may want to think about one of these if trying to WC, you need a WC if your gonna WC, surely

WC ?? lol

Thetford portable camping toilets and caravan and motorhome cassette toilets


----------



## jeanette (Aug 16, 2019)

derbypub said:


> Welcome, I am also new but just starting to navigate the site
> 
> :welcome:



Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## linkshouse (Aug 16, 2019)

Welcome, you'll find loads of useful info here.

As others have said, if you're looking to wild camp you may want to look at some dort of toilet option.

Your user name suggests you're from Orkney (we're on Westray), is that the case. If so there are lots of places to wild camp in Orkney to wet your feet so to speak, and of course your never far from a toilet.

Phill


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 16, 2019)

landoboguy said:


> HI Orcadia, welcome
> 
> You may want to think about one of these if trying to WC, you need a WC if your gonna WC, surely
> 
> ...



Just to back up this post, a toilet is a must.
Yes camping is all about compromising, but no toilet is a compromise to far.


----------

